# Java Hausaufgabe Interfaces



## Java-Schüler (20. Apr 2018)

Hallo, 
liebe Community ich habe ein Problem ich habe eine Java Hausaufgabe bekommen die ich wirklich gar nicht verstehe, hab dazu mir auch schon was zu Java Interfaces durchgelesen bin aber nicht weiter gekommen, könnte einer mir diese eine Augabe Lösen? 
Aufgabe:
Sind die folgenden Klassendefinitionen möglich oder nicht? Begründen Sie!
a) class NeueKlasse extends AlteKlasse {
    ....
b) class NeueKlasse extends AlteKlasse, OberKlasse {
    ....
c) class NeueKlasse implements IrgendeinInterface {
    .....
d) class NeueKlasse implements Interface1 Interface2 {
    ....
e) class NeueKlasse extends AlteKlasse implements Interface1, Interface2 {
    ...
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Javinner (20. Apr 2018)

Java-Schüler hat gesagt.:


> ..könnte einer mir diese eine Augabe Lösen?
> Aufgabe:
> Sind die folgenden Klassendefinitionen möglich oder nicht? Begründen Sie!
> a) class NeueKlasse extends AlteKlasse {
> ...


Höchstens dir auf die Sprünge helfen..

zu a) Kann in Java eine Klasse von einer anderen erben?
zu b) Java und Mehrfachvererbung?
zu c) Kann eine Klasse ein Interface implementieren?
zu d) Kann eine Klasse mehrere Interfaces implementieren?
zu e) Kann eine Klasse von einer anderen erben und gleichzeitig mehrere Interfaces implementieren?

http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel9/javainsel_05_008.htm


----------



## Elenteria (21. Apr 2018)

Wenn du nicht weißt ob das möglich ist, probier es doch einfach aus ;-)


----------

